# New Teacher in Town



## Bsingapore (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am a 25 year old, single British teacher. I have just been offered a job in Singapore (I worked out there for a year when I was 23) as a teacher in a local school. I am due to go out in August. I am a bit worried because this time round, I am going out alone. I will need to find accommodation etc.

Does anyone know of any good websites for shared housing for expats?

And also, anyone know of any good societies where I can meet new people. I think that is this thing that scares me the most. Being in a country with no friends around! So would love to meet people people.

Thank you

B


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Bsingapore said:


> Does anyone know of any good websites for shared housing for expats?


There are a few website, though mostly run by agents themselves

You can look around, look up propertyguru, stclassifieds and gumtree

as for which is good, that is subjective, as almost all agents cross advertise !!!

As long as you do some research, you can survive the hard sells !



Bsingapore said:


> And also, anyone know of any good societies where I can meet new people. I think that is this thing that scares me the most. Being in a country with no friends around! So would love to meet people people.


being a brit, you could start with the British Club

Alternate of course, is to join a Rotaract Club (much financially draining vs Rotary) or Junior Chamber and such, to make friends !

Welcome to Singapore !!


----------



## Bsingapore (Mar 19, 2015)

*thanks*

Thank you for that.

Simon could you send me some links to the suggest clubs that you had written there?


----------



## Bsingapore (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you Simon. I have got your email and having a look


----------

